
China’s Dangerous Taiwan Temptation - natcombs
https://www.brookings.edu/blog/order-from-chaos/2020/08/20/chinas-dangerous-taiwan-temptation/
======
CogitoCogito
It's pretty sad that in this day and age the PRC is trying to annex the ROC
and arguing that the annexation would legitimate since the lands were part of
imperial China more than a century ago. Apparently the citizens of the ROC
have no say in this matter. Apparently the fact that the PRC and ROC have
clearly demonstrated their ability to coexist doesn't matter. It's just sad.

Hopefully the PRC can find some other argument supporting their legitimacy
instead of neo-imperialist aggression against its non-threatening neighbors.

~~~
spaced-out
That's really what I can't get over about this situation. They've been living
in peace for generations, and that area is more prosperous than it's ever been
in history.

Yet two peoples who speak the same language might go to war with each other,
why? Because of a civil war over an ideology that everyone has since
abandoned? Because of how maps looked a 100 years ago? Because of crimes
committed by Imperial Japan against the Qing Dynasty?

~~~
garmaine
Because none of the above. Because Taiwan is a thorn in the side of China, the
open truth for all to see that freedom, not despotism can be the foundation of
a prosperous Chinese state.

------
Synaesthesia
There’s quite a difference between what Japan tried to do in WW2 and China
reclaiming territory that was stolen from it by colonial powers.

The US is also militarily supreme and acting provocatively. Nobody wants a
conflict between superpowers.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
_Taiwan was not stolen from China by colonial powers._ You might have a point
on Hong Kong, but not on Taiwan.

~~~
bigpumpkin
Taiwan was ceded from China to Japan, becoming Japan's first overseas colony,
as a result of the first Sino-Japanese war. [1]

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwan_under_Japanese_rule?old...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwan_under_Japanese_rule?oldformat=true)

~~~
CogitoCogito
This is certainly true, but it's also true that Chinese colonized Taiwan as
well. Taiwan has had a long history of outsiders coming in and taking over. At
least today Taiwan's current inhabitants are in control of their own country,
but unfortunately China wants to try to go in again. It seems Taiwan can never
be left in peace.

